# McCowen and Gross Radio fit



## Derrycunihy (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello all,

Bit of an optimistic post this one, but if you don't ask! I am researching the MV Derrycunihy built by the Burntisland Shipbuilding Co in 1944. I have the builders spec for the vessel but all it says about the radio equipment is 'to owners specification' 
Did any forum member work on a McCowen and Gross vessel of this period and could shed light on a typical equipment fit? Failing that can anyone suggest what the likely equipment would have been? She was operated by M & G for the MOWT and I would have thought at that stage there would have been a 'standard' or recommended spec for such vessels.

Any help with this, however slight, would be very welcome.

Kind regards

DC


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

She became the Argobeam and according to callsign listing for ships and coast stations 1955 she was under Marconi for accounts etc. She probably had standard Marconi fit for a ship of that period. She was built as Empire Calshot. Regards, Roger


----------



## Derrycunihy (Oct 24, 2009)

Roger,

Many thanks for the reply. Unfortunately that's the wrong vessel. The Derrycunihy I am researching was lost off the coast of Normandy on 24th June 1944. Sorry, I should have been clearer with my question. Argobeam was purchased by M&G in 1945 and renamed Derrycunihy.

Thanks for taking the time to respond. Would the Marconi fit have been likely for the earlier vessel? I have no knowledge in this area unfortunately.

Kind Regards

DC


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for the update. However the sequence of names for the second Derrycunihy is at least according to Lloyds registers for 1950 and 1955 as follows. 
1950 shows her as being called Derrycunhiy ex Empire Calshot. The Empire Calshot was built in 1945 and renamed Derrycunhiy in 1946. The call sign was GJRX and this was the same callsign for the Argobeam listed in 1955. It is likely the earlier ship was Marconi manned and equipped. Possibly with a 381 MF transmitter. Cheers, Roger


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

The second Burntisland-built 'Derrycunihy', only slightly larger in size, would almost certainly have been to the identical specification as the one lost at Normandy, and almost certain the equipment would be identical too.

Completed in 1945 as the 'Empire Calshot', again for the MOWT, under the management of H. Hogarth & Sons, she became the 'Derrycunihy' that same year, now under the management of McCowen & Gross.

1952 : 'Argobeam' for the Argobeam Shipping Company
1955 : 'Parkgate' for Messrs Turnbull, Scott & Company
1960 : 'Panagos' for Patlem Cia. Nav.

Went to Shanghai for breaking in 1968.


----------



## Derrycunihy (Oct 24, 2009)

Thank you Roger and Angus,

I should have looked at my own notes and remembered she was the Empire Calshot. I found the 3rd Operator of the Derrycunihy who lives in Inverurie. I never thought to ask what equipment the Derry was operating. I shall ring Roy and quiz him!
Roger do you have an image of a Marconi 381? The only one I can find by googling is on the Shaw Savill Ships website which seems to be down at the moment. There seems to be very little else.
I have the builders plan for the Derrycunihy and the only details shown for the radio shack and emergency room are two dirty great dotted squares in each location!

Regards

DC


----------

